# Cottage cheese is amazing!



## Mike Tuvre USA (Apr 29, 2006)

One tub of 2% mf cottage cheese has:

400 cals

55 grms protein

24 grms carbs

10 grms fat


This stuff is killer for people cutting and on the go alot (like me who don't cook).  Down a tub and you're set!   I am getting shredded on this stuff.  No lie.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 29, 2006)

I would look at to use fat free cottage cheese as well.

Watch the sodium content...almost 500mgs in  1/2 serving.


----------



## Mike Tuvre USA (Apr 29, 2006)

The above fat content seems acceptable even for cutting. no?  

The sodium is terrible, but the salt free is awful.  Anyway to spice that up w/o salt?


----------



## GFR (Apr 29, 2006)

Mike Tuvre said:
			
		

> The above fat content seems acceptable even for cutting. no?
> 
> The sodium is terrible, but the salt free is awful.  Anyway to spice that up w/o salt?


Skip fat free crap, use what you posted...that is a great meal.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 29, 2006)

I used to juice mine up with Yogurt, but I didn't care about a little sugar/fat.


----------



## jasone (Apr 29, 2006)

Did someone say salt free cottage cheese?  Where do I find it?  Could there be such a thing?


----------



## Mike Tuvre USA (Apr 29, 2006)

jasone said:
			
		

> Did someone say salt free cottage cheese?  Where do I find it?  Could there be such a thing?




Yes.  It is hard to find.  It tastes like lumpy water.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 29, 2006)

LMAO (funny comment on the lumpy water).  I haven't found the low sodium version locally.

The fat free version  has a compelling reason for consideration.  

Dairy cattle are typically fed a diet that is low in omega-3 fats and high in the wrong kinds of carbs...these cattle produce milkfats that are less healthy than free range cattle - the latter has become atypical for dairy operations due to rising land prices and environmental considerations (waste management and watering in dry climate locations).  

If you can find it, use organic cottage cheese.  Most organic farmers use pasture conditions for feeding dairy cows, supplemented with far less grains and hay (or silage) than do larger commercial dairy CAFO (confined animal feedlot) operations.  The result of this free range feeding is a product with more healthy fats (same goes for free range chickens as well).

Milk sugars aren't so problematic, unless you are insulin insensitive, then best watch loading up, maybe cut your serving size back to 30g protein. More is not always better...unless your're spreading consumption over several hours time.


----------



## C0ck D1es3l (Apr 30, 2006)

Trouble how in the hell did you get so smart.  I mean really every post of yours that I read is very educated, percise and thoughful.  You kick ass.


----------

